# Hello I'm new



## mainframe (Mar 8, 2008)

I have a question about the herbs used in some of these soaps. Mainly the so called black soaps on the market. I'm curious as to which herbs are used to give that light scrubbing/coarseness feeling? 

A list of the herbs that give that texture would be nice also. I'm very new to this and would like to start my soaps with this technique. 

Thanks and happy soaping


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome!

There are numerous things you could add to make your soap scrubby. Oatmeal, cornmeal, salt, sugar, seeds (poppy, strawberry,etc), ground pumice, ground walnut shells and many more.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 8, 2008)

Info from www.theafricanstore.com

_This is the type of Black Soap intended for use on sensitive skin and hair. Bulk African Black Soap - Traditionally made in Ghana, West Africa (this kind is also made in Nigeria, West Africa) Totally organic, this black soap is the REAL thing! As always, we offer 100% money back, including the shipping cost if you are not 100% satisfied. The major difference between this and the Dudu-Osun Black Soap that we also sell is that it does not contain fragrance, which some skin types are sensitive to. Black Soap is also known as Anago Soap or Alata Soap in Ghana, and as Ose Dudu in Nigeria. Our Black Soap is made from roasted cocoa (chocolate) pods, plantain skins ashes mixed with palm oil. Black Soap is especially recommended for the very young and the elderly, or anyone with tender skin. It leaves the skin smooth and soft. It also works well with the use of moisturizing pure African shea butter, which we also carry. Raw Black Soap is prized for its quality antiseptic properties and for its gentleness on the skin and hair and we are glad to bring this to you at the internet's best price.

Active ingredients in Black Soap: 

Water, cocoa pod ashes, plantain skins ashes, and palm oil._


----------



## mainframe (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks


----------

